# Luna - almost 1 year old (Flame-Point Himalayan-Ragdoll X)



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow. She was a beautiful kitten and that hasn't changed. Absolutely gorgeous cat. Blue blue eyes.

Happy birthday soon, Luna.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Omg she's gorgeous!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

That's one fluffy cat


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Truly beautiful. I feel like I'm in the presence of cat royalty.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! She is almost a year old already!! She is gorgeous!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

She is utterly beautiful!! :luv:luv:luv


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

How is she already a year, she's so gorgeous!


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

She's gorgeous cat royalty! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

